# Canon RF 85mm f/1.2 USM review by Opticallimits



## Chaitanya (Jul 31, 2020)

Optical limits published review of RF 85mm ff1.2 lens giving it highly recommended. 




__





Canon RF 85mm f/1.2 USM L - Review / Test Report - Sample Images & Verdict


Canon RF 85mm f/1.2 USM L - Review / Test Report




www.opticallimits.com


----------

